# The Grey Room The Ultimate HK Collection



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

Think I have a lot of buying ahead to catch up.

http://www.hkpro.com/greyroom.htm


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U guys needa stop coming to my house and taking photos!! :smt076 



:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's a mouth watering tour for sure.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

yepp....soooo many toys! :watching:


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> U guys needa stop coming to my house and taking photos!! :smt076
> 
> :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


If that were your house it would be a P99 room :smt082


----------

